# Two questions..humping & peeing inside



## shandra (Mar 18, 2007)

Crate training was a dream and both puppies (now seven months) had done extremely well. But as of a month ago we're having a set back in that the only time they'll let us know they need to go out to pee is when they are crated. Both signal potty breaks to poop when uncrated but they've gone back to peeing in the house on a daily basis. We're using a portable carpet shampooer with a vet recommended cleaner to avoid allowing the urine smell to stick but his advice is to be patient and persistent. I can tell you, my patience is wearing. The dogs are never left to roam unattended and the wetting typically occurs when they are sitting at our feet (they'll get up to stretch and pee in the same motion and then resume napping) or following us from one room to the next. My husband has started scolding them and making them do doggie pushups after each incident (on advice from a local trainer) but this doesn't seem to be working either. Any advice will be appreciated.

Also, just days before Hero was scheduled to be "fixed" at six months we noticed that he'd started the humping behavior on his sister. He responded to correction but we did catch him at least a dozen times over a three day period. Now he's been fixed and shows no interest in that behavior but his sister has started humping him. We're treating her behavior the same as his was and we're hoping she'll grow out of it (our guess is that she's just trying to play with her brother like he used to play with her). Any other suggestions?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So they aren't squatting to pee, it happens when they go to stand up? It doesn't sound like they are intentionally peeing in the house. I would have a urine analysis run to rule an infection first. 

I'd also go back to square one with potty training. Put a leash on them and start taking them out to pee more frequently and tell "Hurry, go potty" or whatever your command is. Then when they do go in the right place, praise, praise praise and treat.

I'm not sure how the puppy push ups would make a connection in their mind to the pee in the house. When I have foster dogs that need potty training and catch them going in the house I give them a stern "No", and then say "Potty Outside" in an excited voice, and take them out immediately, and again when they go in the right place, praise, praise praise and treat.. So far I have been able to stop adults dogs from peeing inside by doing this, ususally it only takes one time.


----------



## shandra (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you for the good advice!


----------

